# Problems with APC Ups!



## Limitless (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi guys,
I got APC 1.1 Kva at 5.4k but when I connect from main switch board the power only comes from surge protector points no power from battery backup point when I try to switch on my UPS nothing happens no led turn on nothing happen at all.. 
Can you help me how to install this UPS properly?


----------



## maheshn (Jun 2, 2013)

See what is happening when you are trying to turn on the UPS, it should make a short beep. If it makes a long beep sound, either the batteries are flat or the UPS is overloaded. Also, most manufacturers recommend that you charge the UPS for a period varying from 6-12 hours before first use. Maybe this will help?


----------



## Limitless (Jun 2, 2013)

Problem forgot to connect the red wire to the battery!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 3, 2013)

can you give the link to the UPS??

the exact model.


----------

